
Butterflow: motion interpolated videos from the command line - lsh
https://github.com/dthpham/butterflow
======
cheeaun
Found this cool project (not mine) that uses butterflow for applying motion
interpolation to Himawari-8 satellite images:
[https://github.com/dandelany/animate-
earth](https://github.com/dandelany/animate-earth)

The final results look really nice
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Mlo4zfmEITcNoCpBKfEfg/pla...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6Mlo4zfmEITcNoCpBKfEfg/playlists)

~~~
jgtrosh
I definitely noticed in these videos some color artifacts where red and blue
colors bleed for short bursts. Are these inherent to butterflow or specific to
this channel?

~~~
dandelany
They are artifacts in the data - the different color channels that make up the
image are captured at different times, so if there is any movement of the
satellite between exposures, or software glitches that only affect one
channel, they show up as bleeding colors in the final merged image.

------
ficklepickle
This looks really cool to this casual observer. It actually uses optical flow
to interpolate frames. The slow-motion demos are very impressive.

Is this the first open source software that uses this approach? I found a
masters' thesis project, but it doesn't appear to be maintained.

Does anyone know if this is how slow-motion works on iphone cameras?

~~~
knrz
iPhone cameras actually record at 120/240fps rather than recording at a lower
rate and interpolating.

Thank god. I don’t want the soap opera effect on my videos. Interpolation is
the first thing I disable on a TV.

~~~
ubercow13
On TVs where it's interpolating to convert from 24fps to 60 it usually looks
terrible, but slowing down a real 60fps video using motion interpolation
usually looks much better, as there's less that needs guessing

~~~
empiricus
Until everybody starts filming at 60/120hz, I am forced to use motion
interpolation on my tv, even if it's full or artifacts. I hope it will take
less than 50 years for movie technology to advance..

------
avian
Did anyone try this on hand-drawn animation? How does it look? I'm not
optimistic, since usually processes made for live-motion don't work that well,
but going from e.g. 8 or 12 FPS to 24 FPS with no manual work would be just
amazing.

~~~
ravenstine
I haven't, but I have used Butterflow quite a bit and it tends to really break
down for frame rates below 24 as well as fast motion, though sometimes it
pulls through with the right circumstance. Some clips from really old cartoons
might work, but probably not the entire cartoon itself without a lot of trial,
error, and editing. Even then, one might be SOL for some parts of it.

One success I had with Butterflow was upping the frame rate on the Apollo moon
landing videos. It looked like a home video! lol Unfortunately I left the
results on my work computer before I left the company, but with the Docker
image of Butterflow and youtube-dl to get the footage, you can experiment
yourself.

------
nononononono
Stumbled across it in 2017 and created this experiment,
[https://twitter.com/dsvensson/status/1097072994478944256](https://twitter.com/dsvensson/status/1097072994478944256)

------
ogou
Butterflow quit working for me on 2 different machines after upgrading ffmpeg
to 4.1. I've seen similar reports elsewhere. Did anybody get it working with a
fresh install using all updated libraries?

------
psandersen
Would be cool if this can be integrated with mpv, I tried SVP but integration
is a bit awkward when you just want to chill.

That said SVP is nice for 30 fps youtube videos on slower connections or just
videos without a high-quality 60hz source... even without svp videos look
significantly nicer in mpv than in chrome on youtube.

------
muks
How does the output compare to running a video with mpv and vapoursynth to
increase the frame rate? e.g., this recipe:
[https://gist.github.com/phiresky/4bfcfbbd05b3c2ed8645](https://gist.github.com/phiresky/4bfcfbbd05b3c2ed8645)

------
supermw
One good application of this tech is old movies with poor frame rates. The WW1
documentary _They Shall Not Grow Old_ uses a technique like this.

~~~
lsh
I came across Butterflow while trying to smooth out the ragged motion in
anime. It didn't work out-of-the-box unfortunately, but there are other
similar attempts happening:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvgcCyfVVog](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvgcCyfVVog)

